# Bell and Howell 673 XL Focus-Matic



## ryyback (Jun 15, 2008)

Hey all.

I found this *Bell and Howell 673 XL Focus-Matic*, but I don't collect camera's. So if anyone collects and wants this, pay for shipping only and it's yours. Otherwise it might be landfill material?


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 16, 2008)

I wish I collected Super 8 movie cams...  Maybe you want to donate it to a thrift store?


----------



## ryyback (Jun 18, 2008)

I will do a "freecycle" first, then off to the thrif store we go.
I hate to get rid of some stuff, but "clutter control" is upon us-


----------

